# Show us your PRE pregnancy photos!



## LoisP

We wasn't perfect before we got pregnant. Some of us smoked, some of us drunk, some of us even ate food containing raw eggs! :haha: So lets see your pictures of what you was like, before you was pregnant!

Here's mine... 
1st) Litre bottle of vodka in one hand, strange woman with me, at stupid o clock in the morning on new years eve!

2nd) A very drunk me, showing off my flexability on a wall in the middle of god knows where, smoking a cigarette. NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!

I've shown you mine, now show me yours! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Um, I've always been a "good" girl haha.  However, I was a lot thinner!

First picture is from Halloween last year, I'm on the left. Nearly a year ago now!
Second picture is from Thanksgiving last year, I'm on the right.
Third picture is from Christmas last year.
Fourth picture is from February, probably right before I became pregnant! That's OH and I.
 



Attached Files:







13938_303493215229_786935229_9658744_3580408_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 56









15136_332706305229_786935229_10092662_8184795_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 52









17060_369722910229_786935229_10410528_3029469_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 64









23963_486822480229_786935229_11352518_6319654_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 79


----------



## rainbows_x

This is me in 2009;

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs265.snc1/9226_181187416070_754281070_4338476_2277271_n.jpg x


----------



## lovemy bump

i miss my pre preg body :( but love my bump :D jus hope i can get my body back wen lil 1 is here :dance:
 



Attached Files:







tanned.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 29









Weding me.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## amygwen

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs132.snc1/5652_1216749779767_1259542930_616093_532224_n.jpg

This is me with my brother :) I really want my pre pregnancy body back!! :(


----------



## Tanara

_
1) Halloween last year lol, I wasn't sleeping I made the mistake of drinking a whole 2six to myself... shortly after this picture i proceed to get sick all over my best friends house 
2) Is another one of the rare time I got to drink  Not sure exactly what i was doing_
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0087.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 50









IMG_0022.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## MissMamma

that pictures really scary tanara, you look like you've been beaten up :shock:..xx


----------



## Tanara

_Haha It was Halloween, and I didn't have money for a costume so I made myself a living dead girl LOL. Twas inspired by a Rob Zombie song 

My cousin was the same thing_
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0020.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Burchy314

The first 2 pictures are from November 2009. The third picture is my senior picture taken in I think September 2009. It was surprisingly hard to find a picture of my whole body lol.
 



Attached Files:







l_d7732c22ae1e436eafc42a9ba86f023f.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 38









l_6e946fbe9c72452e99a426ce1a4e3cb8.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 43









l_66a236598d6349b69fa170282cf20698.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 57


----------



## amygwen

Burchy314 said:


> The first 2 pictures are from November 2009. The third picture is my senior picture taken in I think September 2009. It was surprisingly hard to find a picture of my whole body lol.

Hahaha! I'm glad you said that because I was searching through my photos and I was like, I have NO pictures of my full body.. I'm surprised I even found one.. lol! :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah it took me like forever just to find those. I am sure I could find more if I looked on my old laptop or the family computer but they would all be REALLY old.


----------



## divershona

first is of me and my friend allie when i had long hair :O (i'm on the left)
and 2nd is of me and my friend naomi (i'm on the right) - thats the closest i have to a full body pic lol
 



Attached Files:







me and allie.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 15









PICT0117.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MissMamma

it looks really cool tanara!..xx


----------



## Tanara

_Haha Thanks, this year me and the OH are going to be a nun and a priest LOL_


----------



## MissMamma

well i'm totally stealing your idea and going as a living dead girl! :D..xx


----------



## Tanara

_ defiantly have to send me photos!!_


----------



## MissMamma

will do :)..xx


----------



## LoisP

Hehe thanks for posting pic girls, sure we're all feeling the same way, fingers crossed to us all getting our pre preg bodies back !! :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

1st pic - Me in Chicago
2nd - OH and me at some park
3rd - OH and me at a wedding
last - Me and OH at Michael Jacksons childhood home after he died

I had some chub pre-pregnancy so I am determined to get that body back minus some, lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs030.snc1/4299_117459250920_590700920_3113871_5144027_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs246.snc1/9332_193460325920_590700920_4324955_1488763_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs142.snc1/5260_160392810920_590700920_3888933_3727041_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs118.snc1/5188_137740675920_590700920_3476957_550201_n.jpg


----------



## amygwen

mrs.stokes said:


> 1st pic - Me in Chicago
> 2nd - OH and me at some park
> 3rd - OH and me at a wedding
> last - Me and OH at Michael Jacksons childhood home after he died
> 
> I had some chub pre-pregnancy so I am determined to get that body back minus some, lol
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs030.snc1/4299_117459250920_590700920_3113871_5144027_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs246.snc1/9332_193460325920_590700920_4324955_1488763_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs142.snc1/5260_160392810920_590700920_3888933_3727041_n.jpg
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs118.snc1/5188_137740675920_590700920_3476957_550201_n.jpg


Aww! You & your OH are so cute together! I can't wait to see your baby!! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Aw thanks! I can't wait either! From our 3D ultrasound she looks A LOT like OHs daughter. Such cuties. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







sisters.jpg
File size: 124.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FayDanielle

Yummy Mummies in here :D
I really hope I get my pre-preg body back!! I miss being slim!


----------



## LoisP

FayDanielle said:


> Yummy Mummies in here :D
> I really hope I get my pre-preg body back!! I miss being slim!
> View attachment 118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 118570
> 
> 
> View attachment 118571


Fay, you actually make me sick with your eenie weenie slim body...
please go away :haha: i haven't been that skinny since i was like, 10. :haha:
JELOUS ;)
xoxox


----------



## 1plus1equals3

Me before i got pregnant




Me about 8 weeks pregnant (on the left)



and at 27 weeks prego :)


----------



## FayDanielle

1plus1equals3 said:


> Me before i got pregnant
> 
> 
> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> Me about 8 weeks pregnant (on the left)
> 
> View attachment 118579
> 
> 
> and at 27 weeks prego :)
> 
> View attachment 118581

I think you really look like Maci from Teen Mom :D
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

LoisP said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> Yummy Mummies in here :D
> I really hope I get my pre-preg body back!! I miss being slim!
> View attachment 118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 118570
> 
> 
> View attachment 118571
> 
> 
> 
> Fay, you actually make me sick with your eenie weenie slim body...
> please go away :haha: i haven't been that skinny since i was like, 10. :haha:
> JELOUS ;)
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Haha Im sorry :flower:
I used to try and keep toned up all the time, and I worked in republic for 2 and a half years full time, and the shop was SO hot...so I think that helped alot, sweating everything out of me! :blush:
xx


----------



## Burchy314

FayDanielle said:


> 1plus1equals3 said:
> 
> 
> Me before i got pregnant
> 
> 
> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> Me about 8 weeks pregnant (on the left)
> 
> View attachment 118579
> 
> 
> and at 27 weeks prego :)
> 
> View attachment 118581
> 
> 
> I think you really look like Maci from Teen Mom :D
> xxClick to expand...

I totally agree!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

LoisP said:


> We wasn't perfect before we got pregnant. Some of us smoked, some of us drunk, some of us even ate food containing raw eggs! :haha: So lets see your pictures of what you was like, before you was pregnant!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 1st) Litre bottle of vodka in one hand, strange woman with me, at stupid o clock in the morning on new years eve!
> 
> 2nd) A very drunk me, showing off my flexability on a wall in the middle of god knows where, smoking a cigarette. NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!
> 
> I've shown you mine, now show me yours! :haha::haha::haha:

OMG, you are the only othe person in the whole world that sits the same as my sister :lol: x x


----------



## his.baby.mama

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/i_AM_S0_CAL/PiCTURES/meandgaryy.jpg

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/i_AM_S0_CAL/PiCTURES/ambieandi.jpg


My Oh & I.
My Sister & I.


----------



## 1plus1equals3

Burchy314 said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1plus1equals3 said:
> 
> 
> Me before i got pregnant
> 
> 
> View attachment 118577
> 
> 
> Me about 8 weeks pregnant (on the left)
> 
> View attachment 118579
> 
> 
> and at 27 weeks prego :)
> 
> View attachment 118581
> 
> 
> I think you really look like Maci from Teen Mom :D
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I totally agree!!!Click to expand...


LOL!!! Thank you, I love Maci!!


----------



## BessiiBoop

The first is my and my fiancee matt last december and the other is me 7 weeks after having my first lol and i've managed to fine one of me in a black dress with dark curly hair that was me at 17 before i fell pregnant with my DD Elyssa whos now 16months and the one of me in a pink top is just before i found out i was expecting this time 
xx
 



Attached Files:







beth and matt.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9









me in the middle.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 9









before elyssa.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12









bessii.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mayb_baby

1st my formal October 2009
2nd me and my mate heading out 
3rd closer pic of us 
4th school night in a nightclub
last another formal/prom im in the middle
 



Attached Files:







Formal.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 48









Tirones Photo 247.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 38









38098_137639979594354_100000450587252_271147_7635994_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 37









3.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 39









fg.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Sophiiie

girlssss! you're all so pretty & slim! I hate you all :rofl:
i'll have to try & find a picture of me before I got pregnant, I hardly have any full body pics.. until I got pregnant & I now have hundreds of me with a bump :haha: x


----------



## LoisP

HannahGraceee said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wasn't perfect before we got pregnant. Some of us smoked, some of us drunk, some of us even ate food containing raw eggs! :haha: So lets see your pictures of what you was like, before you was pregnant!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 1st) Litre bottle of vodka in one hand, strange woman with me, at stupid o clock in the morning on new years eve!
> 
> 2nd) A very drunk me, showing off my flexability on a wall in the middle of god knows where, smoking a cigarette. NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!
> 
> I've shown you mine, now show me yours! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> OMG, you are the only othe person in the whole world that sits the same as my sister :lol: x xClick to expand...

Haha, i have noticed not many people can sit like that lol :haha: xoxox


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Alrighty! Here's Me!

At a Gig!
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/jstar.jpg

My Body

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/meeeeeeee.jpg

Drunk AS!

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/pissed.jpg

Modeling

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/woop.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

love the modeling pic alice.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks Rome hunny :) x


----------



## newmommy23

prebody...some modeling pics and a shot of my mom, my sister and I at her graduation, where I was 3-4 months pregnant and didn't know lol
 



Attached Files:







before lol.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 19









Picture0224.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 18









keeg1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 21









kgrad.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 35









keegan_II.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

The first pic is me 2 months before I found out I was pregnant at my brothers wedding
The 2nd pic is me 18 weeks after birth with my daughter my brother & my niece... Can't really see my body..My intention was to show you post-preg..Ahh well never mind. I was quite lucky to lose all my baby weight virtually straight away but if you don't...Just hold the baby infront of you...Like so :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Professional6.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 24









59993_1669094046453_1210396331_2920513_2135923_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Gross leg muscle from playing soccer for 10 years,


And I think I have lost my hip bone since having Lyrik.
I have not seen it in forever! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Aww you all look lovely! :)

Here is me before :D
 



Attached Files:







B&B.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 21









B&B3.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 24









B&B4.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 25









BA&B2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Luke's_mummy

DAISY!!! You're so pretty! JELOUS¬_¬ Also is that 3rd picture in a wetherspoons loo?


----------



## lily123

You're all gorgeous! I hid all my pre-pregnancy pics because i missed my old body so much (sad i know!) but will have to dig them out!
xxx


----------



## LoisP

Found a full body pic, pre preg (but very pre preg, like year and a half ago):haha:


----------



## faolan5109

Im a belly dancer lol

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Wolf/n1046379180_30366020_107320.jpg

I was real drunk here...:blush:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Wolf/l_02661401bd10bdd69f9dde087dfa96c9.jpg

and the corset from hell:haha:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Wolf/l_0decccc6a0d14e41abee84bec434ff66.jpg

SO all you guys put me to shame here but i do want my old body back.


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

mummy2b17 said:


> DAISY!!! You're so pretty! JELOUS¬_¬ Also is that 3rd picture in a wetherspoons loo?

Aww thankies hehe ^__^ 

Haha no it is actually a pub called Oneils in their loo! LOL gosh I am sooo classy hehe :blush:

Looking gorgeous girlies :D


----------



## _laura

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs199.snc3/20657_254240331776_614906776_3800024_1199972_n.jpg
^ me and my brother when it snowed

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs088.snc3/15566_194509536139_514371139_4450333_6680236_n.jpg
^ me and my mate on halloween

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs014.snc1/2634_145663850071_584985071_6319999_1420267_n.jpg
^drunk backstage at a show i was in

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs138.snc3/18544_230220468213_512673213_3350346_5600744_n.jpg
^Me at a local club with my mate and a girl i dont talk to anymore.


----------



## LoisP

Laura... in your 2nd picture, with the glasses... are they those 3d ones with the lense poked out? :haha: looks like it :D xxx


----------



## _laura

yeah lois! went to a party as a dead school kid (the blood washed off with the alcohol consumption)


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: i did the same thing with my 3d glasses (i think everyone did :haha: )


----------



## _laura

hahaha scotts brother worked in odeon so robbed me loads :D


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't think I have any pre pregnancy but I'll show you one full body when I was still pregnant cause I only put weight on in the front so you can kinda guess what I looked like! 

This was me at about 35 weeks 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Christening061-1.jpg

All my other ones are just face shots :/ This was me on holiday about a week before falling pregnant with Summer :) Excuse the drunk ness

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/CNV00074-1.jpg


----------



## 18singlemom2b

this is me before and me now, it's weird i'm already showing a little bit. it's the lighting as well though

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs197.snc4/38199_1468283279654_1610748993_1295544_6943115_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs632.snc4/59219_1515508340251_1610748993_1430343_7713107_n.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ your so pretty super jealous!


----------



## JaneyRetro

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs036.ash2/35166_1531660614409_1321576125_1441557_5086986_n.jpg

Me and OH 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs101.snc4/35407_1521861889447_1321576125_1416004_4044995_n.jpg

Dressed up for hen do!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs020.ash2/34370_1514565547043_1321576125_1396932_1082757_n.jpg

Me and my Nanna on my 18th birthday :)

Hope i get the figure back haha! Its already fast disappearing


----------



## leoniebabey

Me pre preg :)
 



Attached Files:







363.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 31









26.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 31









18 - Copy.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Tanara

_I guess i kinda posted photos from pre pregnant but it was after my son before this pregnancy i just found this photo of me before my son, excuse my awkward face lol but it shows my figure. the one from my weird days lol_
 



Attached Files:







Picture 0951.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 25









DSC00270.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 18singlemom2b

BrEeZeY said:


> ^^ your so pretty super jealous!

i lurked through the thread and didnt find your picture, maybe im just blind. but the wedding picture of you as small as it is, is so beautiful. you have no reason to be jealous, you give me a run for my money haha!


----------



## BrEeZeY

18singlemom2b said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> ^^ your so pretty super jealous!
> 
> i lurked through the thread and didnt find your picture, maybe im just blind. but the wedding picture of you as small as it is, is so beautiful. you have no reason to be jealous, you give me a run for my money haha!Click to expand...

i will add pics here soon i have been trying to find some but i think they are on my hubbys laptop and ill take a pic (for a recent one) when i finally get around to getting ready for the day lol


----------



## LoisP

Found some body pics from pre pregnancy (first one is like year and a half ago though :haha:)


----------



## Burchy314

^^ You are so pretty. I am jealous lol.


----------



## LoisP

:blush: i don't think so, but thank you :)


----------

